# what would cause an uneven cut?



## twgerber (Mar 3, 2006)

Ever since I took my blades off to get sharpened I have this odd cut problem.

After cutting a swath of grass I have one narrow aisle of taller grass.

In examining it looks like its between two of the blades - between the left and middle blades.

Its almost like I need to align the blades properly when I put them back on? Don't see anything like that in the manual though.

Or is it something else?

I also notice that when I turn a corner the outside edge is higher and I have to recut that.

Could I have my anti-scalping rollers too low or something like that?

Not sure what to check.

Thx


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

twgeber,

Check the your blades. Are all three on right side up? I know of someone who had a similar problem a few days ago, right after he had the blades off for sharpening. Upon looking under the deck, he discovered one of his blades was on upside down.

Don’t ask who.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*check your deck*

check support rollers on the sides of your deck and check to make sure that each deck adjustment are all the same


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"Don’t ask who. "

The thought never crossed my mind!!
 


:cowboy:


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *"Don’t ask who. "
> 
> The thought never crossed my mind!!
> ...


The 2006 grass cutting season was about over when twgerber posed the question that started this thread. I wander if he got his problem fixed and what fixed it…….ur…… so I can tell the fellow who put a blade on bottom upwards.


----------

